# Clear Side Marker B13 Sentra



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find some clear side markers for my 94 Sentra ?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Nis-Knacks used to make them years ago...
they are extremely hard to find, and can be pricey....

Only way is if someone who has them, is selling them.. thats it..

do a SEARCH and you can make yourself a set, out of Miata corners


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

They dont make them anymore. The best thing you can do is make a custom one or make one from a miata side marker.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

I'll sell you mine, $100 each


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

i believe you can buy the miata set for $20 and cut them off and sand them down to fit the b13. My new idea is to get another clear lense for the b13. Im looking into the inifinity...... Im going to do some research first and try it myself instead of telling someone about it.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

what year miata?? and pic/steps on how to mod these??


----------



## busyb2100 (Sep 2, 2003)

has anyone tried doing it themselves? is the lens yellow or is there a yellow film underneath a clear lens. if there is a film underneath, pull the lens apart and take the film out. you should be able to clear it yourself.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damnit...
SEARCH please.. it has been covered numerous times on here.. and about a hundred times on the SR20DE forum.

Please... if you use the SEARCH button, you will anything you need


----------



## busyb2100 (Sep 2, 2003)

> SEARCH please.. it has been covered numerous times on here.. and about a hundred times on the SR20DE forum.


who you talking to? cause you were the first to reply on this thread and now you are crying about people not searching. i gave insight on how to do it themself. calm down bro.
just hit the <--BACK button next time.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

damn search nazis... everything has been covered before... everything is a repost.... live with it....


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I think the 94'-97' honda accord ones fit,Im 99.9% sure they do!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *I think the 94'-97' honda accord ones fit,Im 99.9% sure they do! *


No they wont. There is a guy on the SR20DEforum named Tick340 making custom sidemarkers. Contact him there. Also there is a Miata step by step page. Look up my name in the search and see what results you get. Also look up NismoXR. It was his insite that caught my attention.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *I think the 94'-97' honda accord ones fit,Im 99.9% sure they do! *


yep they do, i have 'em on my car.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i tried putting them on my once. but do u mean. just shaving them and stuff. or do i needa pop that clear part and put it on the sentra piece...?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *yep they do, i have 'em on my car. *


Please, let us in on this.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Please, let us in on this. *


well, you buy the clear markers designed for the accord, custom fabricate the stock sentra bulb plug to fit into the side marker, tape or glue or whatever you gotta do to get the plug to stay in the marker, and screw the marker into the bumper. the screw holes match up.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks, sno. I have been wanting clear fronts for quite some time. This sounds a lot easier than the Miata trick.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

no problem. one thing tho, the markers don't sit flush with the bumper. they stick out about a 1/4 of an inch.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sno said:


> *no problem. one thing tho, the markers don't sit flush with the bumper. they stick out about a 1/4 of an inch. *


Thats better than nothing. why does it stick out? is it too thick? I know it would be some trouble but, how bout opening the sidemakers and sand it down so it's more closer. I dont know if you understand my viewpoint. oh well.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i know what you're saying. and yes, the side marker is a little too thick. and yes you can sand it down to it matches. but, it sticking out a little bit doesn't bother me any so i just left it.


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

I searched for Miata Side Marker and the only topic that came about was this one!


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

*Ebay has them now*

I found the real deal on sale on EBAY. $50 for all 4 pieces.

Auction 1: eBay Motors: 91-94 Sentra NX clear bumper / side marker lights 92 93 (item 180176784539 end time Nov-14-07 12:09:02 PST)

Auction 2:
eBay Motors: 91-94 Sentra NX clear bumper / side marker lights 92 93 (item 180177962542 end time Nov-17-07 15:40:55 PST)


----------

